# kde apps compilieren

## genever

hi, also programme mit emerge machen keine probleme.

Ich wollte mal folgende kde apps ausprobieren. da sie nicht mit portage installiert werden können, habe ich ich den jeweiligen quelltext gezogen. 

karchiver-3.0.1.tar.bz2

kbpart-0.92.3beta3.tar.gz

kcrypto-0.1.tar.gz

kddgz.src.tar.gz

kfilecoder-0.6.0-pre1.tar.bz2

kgpg-0.4.3.tar.gz

kparted-0.1.tar.gz

kpgpcrypt-2.0.0.tar.gz

kscp-0.1.3.tar.gz

kssh-0.7.tar.gz

woodhammer-1.87.tar.gz

geheimnis-1.98.tar.gz

dabei bricht jedes programm beim make ab. hier mal folgendes von kparted-0.1

root@gentoo kparted # make

make  all-recursive

make[1]: Wechsel in das Verzeichnis Verzeichnis »/usr/share/apps/kparted«

Making all in kparted

make[2]: Wechsel in das Verzeichnis Verzeichnis »/usr/share/apps/kparted/kparted«

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc ./deviceview.h -o deviceview.moc

c++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.    -O2 -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new  -c deviceview.cpp

In file included from deviceview.cpp:8:

diskview.h:7: parted/parted.h: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

In file included from deviceview.cpp:10:

deviceview.h:7: parted/parted.h: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

make[2]: *** [deviceview.o] Fehler 1

make[2]: Verlassen des Verzeichnisses Verzeichnis »/usr/share/apps/kparted/kparted«

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1

make[1]: Verlassen des Verzeichnisses Verzeichnis »/usr/share/apps/kparted«

make: *** [all-recursive-am] Fehler 2

root@gentoo kparted #

so ist das bei jedem programm. weiß da jemand was,

danke matthias  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## ponher

Hi,

ein ./configure zum jeweiligen Programme hast Du gemacht, oder?

ponher

----------

## genever

ja, habe ich. wenn ich das auch noch poste hilft das ??

----------

## ponher

Hallo Matthias,

Vorschlag: ich hole mir einfach mal den Source der Progr. und teste einfach. Mal schauen was passiert.

Ergebnisse werde ich hier posten.

ponher

----------

